#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  A few days work and play in the Lion City  -  Gardens by the Bay

## panama hat

It's not a secret that we very much enjoyed living and working in Singapore for close to six years before Thailand and Malaysia . . . it's simply a brilliant country to be with kids . . . if you like the tropics. 

Singapore is a brilliant example of how things can actually be done right in Asia . . . well, Japan as well - our second favourite country to have lived and worked. 

My wife had to attend a seminar at OUB and I had an interview about a possible contracting gig . . . so we decided to combine business and pleasure and spent a few days more there . . . also, it was our wedding anniversary. 

Aside form the Science Museum - a favourite for our youngest - we thought we'd spend time at the Gardens by the Bay . . . impressive.  Simply impressive. 

From the 'canopy' walk to the amazing gardens to the kids' zone and more . . . let's not forget the food area, serving excellent food in a country with the best food in Asia. 

The size of the 'floating baby' - easily 20 metres in size . . . depicting the artist's son 
http://www.gardensbythebay.com.sg/en...rs-trails.html



Skyscape . . . 





'Canopy' Walk - breathtaking views and refreshing breeze!











If you're on a bit of a budget I can only recommend the Miramar Hotel - just a very short walk to the river and all the restaurants and pubs you can shake a stick at . . . rate hovers at around SGD200 and they're very easy to persuade for an upgrade

----------


## Stinky

Looks awesome mate!

----------


## Luigi

Great pics mate. More of a tour please.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Never been a fan of Singapore, always found it to clinical.

Nice pics though.

----------


## panama hat

> Looks awesome mate!


It is, stinky . . . it's also fun to walk through and be surprised by what you find around each corner



> Great pics mate. More of a tour please.


Cheers.  A few more coming up!



> Never been a fan of Singapore, always found it to clinical.


I hear that, but I don't understand to be honest.  Yes, Singapore is clean - there is a lack of rubbish in the streets, no cigarette butts in plant pots etc . . . until you get a bit outside the CBD or tourist areas . . . 

There are lots of pubs with musicians plying their trade and Filipinas plying theirs.  Speaking of which - you can always get your rocks off in Geylang - heaps of ladies from Thailand who are health-checked and allowed to work in this red light district . . . loads of Indons and mainland Chinese hanging around the periphery if that's what catches your interest. 

Used to play pool several times a week in several pubs - all smoky and crowded with locals and expats . . . can't see how that is different from HK, as an example.

The food is safe to eat . . . as their standards of health and safety are very high.

Can't fault it, really.

But, to each their own.  I know several people with whom I worked in HK and they'd swear by the place and wouldn't touch Singapore with a bargepole . . .  I didn't like HK.




> Nice pics though.


Thank you, kind sir

----------


## panama hat

One of two plantariums/planetaria . . . 



Lovely shaded walkways



Waterfountains for kids (and the odd adult) to cool off in



Slide down for free circumcision

----------


## Boon Mee

Looks brilliant!  :Very Happy:

----------


## panama hat

> Looks brilliant!


It is, mate . . . and the politics would make you happy!  (  :Smile:  )    Low taxes!!!!  LOVED IT!

Seeing as you've been in this area for such a long time, don't tell me you haven't been to Sniggers . . . or is it just Gardens by the Bay?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Looks brilliant! 
> 
> 
> It is, mate . . . and the politics would make you happy!  (  )    Low taxes!!!!  LOVED IT!
> 
> Seeing as you've been in this area for such a long time, don't tell me you haven't been to Sniggers . . . or is it just Gardens by the Bay?


Lived there (Changi) for 2.5 years back in the '80's before it got real expensive.  The missus & I pop down couple of times a year now so she can get over her gamboling Jones at Marina Bay Sands.  Haven't been to the Gardens by the Bay as yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

Nice pics ... Were you Torbek before Panama Hat?

----------


## panama hat

> The missus & I pop down couple of times a year now so she can get over her gamboling Jones at Marina Bay Sands.


Ah, an old hand then . . . ! 




> Nice pics ...


Thank you




> Were you Torbek before Panama Hat?


Nope.  Been Panama Hat since inception, actually since I started participating in forums about 15 years ago, in SG, HK and here

----------


## Boon Mee

Yes, fondly remember Orchard Road w/out all the traffic.  Cold Storage Supermarket/Shaw Center.  Jockey Pub & cheap greens fees at the golf courses.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

Geez, not even I remember cheap green fees . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Geez, not even I remember cheap green fees . . .


I used to play the Changi course mostly and it was affordable.  Nice swim club there too with a Squash Court.  Probably gone now.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> 
> Geez, not even I remember cheap green fees . . . 
> 
> 
> I used to play the Changi course mostly and it was affordable.  Nice swim club there too with a Squash Court.  Probably gone now.


The Changi Golf Club is still there, but I'm sure it's been 'upgraded' . . .  I'd always lived in the Bukit Timah area so popping over to Malaysia for a game was more convenient . . . and cheaper

The only place I didn't own a car since I got my first one at age 17 - and never needed one.

Love the place. 

Actually, the result of my meeting was an offer of a two-year consultancy contract . . . which is excellent but our plan is fairly definite to head on back to NZ

----------


## Boon Mee

One needs to be on a very 'high-level' Ex Pat package to afford Singapore these days.

But honestly, the place is boring after the initial novelty wears off and, as you did, a lot of folks headed over the causeway on the weekend.

----------


## panama hat

> One needs to be on a very 'high-level' Ex Pat package to afford Singapore these days.


Ah, the old days . . .  :Smile:  

There are actually fewer expats as Singapore makes the transition from undereducated and underexperienced country to fully fledged 'first world' economy with its own citizens.





> But honestly, the place is boring after the initial novelty wears off and, as you did, a lot of folks headed over the causeway on the weekend.


I still love it and wish we had stayed . . . the grass certainly is not greener on the other side of the causeway . . . our house and pool may be bigger but that's about it.  Ringgit for dollar it is actually more expensive here than SG.

----------


## Storekeeper

> One needs to be on a very 'high-level' Ex Pat package to afford Singapore these days.
> 
> But honestly, the place is boring after the initial novelty wears off and, as you did, a lot of folks headed over the causeway on the weekend.


Very nice place to be stationed with the Navy these days. Not sure how families like it but most single Sailors love the place.

----------


## panama hat

> Not sure how families like it


The big advantage of Singapore over other countries is that one needn't send one's kids to International Schools as government schools are more than adequate . . . and it's all in English. 
Our eldest went to school in SG and she was easily two to three years ahead when we came here and placed her in an International School . . . plus we saved 25-30k per annum on school fees . . . which we have to pay here. 

Safety . . . another factor

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> Not sure how families like it
> 
> 
> The big advantage of Singapore over other countries is that one needn't send one's kids to International Schools as government schools are more than adequate . . . and it's all in English. 
> Our eldest went to school in SG and she was easily two to three years ahead when we came here and placed her in an International School . . . plus we saved 25-30k per annum on school fees . . . which we have to pay here. 
> 
> Safety . . . another factor


A boss I worked for back in 1997-1999 is stationed there now with his family after being stationed in Bahrain. Not sure how they like it but I haven't heard any complaints.

----------


## panama hat

The Science Centre . . . the littlest one's favourite attraction is the wandering/squeezing/sliding through of the human body. 

One literally climbs up the tongue into the mouth and then slides down the throat - teh details are magnificent . . . from the heart and bloodcells, stomach etc.... until you squeeze out of the anus.   :Smile:    True





The sights, sounds, smells and textures of the various organs are simply totally cool

----------


## Norton

> One needs to be on a very 'high-level' Ex Pat package to afford Singapore these days.


I would suspect it's even more now than when the company I was running in the early 90's had expats in Singapore. Married expat with one kid was about $400k to keep in Singapore.

Even though not my cup of tea, Singapore is a great place. Disneyland with a death penalty.  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> The Science Centre . . . the littlest one's favourite attraction is the wandering/squeezing/sliding through of the human body. 
> 
> The sights, sounds, smells and textures of the various organs are simply totally cool


Is it more fun/cool than the old Tiger Balm Gardens?  

Heard they ripped that out some years ago.

----------


## slimboyfat

Tiger Balm Gardens is still here but it's called Haw Par Villa.

Haw Par Villa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I can see where your coming from about Singapore,though i much prefer HK,I like the rough around the edges places.

Have found many of the expats in both places  pretentious,though singapore more than HK.

Must admit the food and service in Singapore was very good.

The Airports are very efficient.most probably the best I've seen for speed getting through Immigration.

I lost my bag with everything in it a few years ago, and got it back very quickly,asked to give the cleaner on the plane a reward and it was declined.

Told me it was all part of the Singapore experience.




> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> Looks awesome mate!
> 
> 
> It is, stinky . . . it's also fun to walk through and be surprised by what you find around each corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## slackula

> Geez, not even I remember cheap green fees . . .


'Fess up - at your age remembering what you had for breakfast is an achievement!




> The sights, sounds, smells and textures of the various organs are simply totally cool


Bollox! I tried to tell them that at my unfair dismissal hearing but they still found in favour of the hospice, fucking prudes they are. 

It's not like the alleged "victims" would have lived long enough to testify anyway, I mean how long do they think a double amputee with leukemia and her first period is going to last FFS? 

Next year they can find their own damn volunteer Easter Bunny. I even wrote 'fun-loving nonconformist' on the application form so that claptrap about "having no idea" was totes outrageous.

 :Irked: 

PS: Do they still birch people for free in Singapore? If they do then let me know if you hear of any openings. XOXO

----------


## panama hat

The meds, Quivering Toyota Corolla!!!  The meds!!!

Oh noooooooooooo

----------


## panama hat

> 'Fess up - at your age remembering what you had for breakfast is an achievement!


There's that . . . to be fair . . .   It could explain my creeping admiration for xanax and piwanoi

----------


## fishlocker

I have looked up the rates for condo rental by the month. Seems pretty steep. You having lived there  what would a person need in terms of monthly income to stay there?  Short term hotel rates are one thing but can a person rent monthly and what would one exspect to pay for a decent place if you dont mind my asking. It looks worth a visit some day.

----------


## panama hat

> You having lived there what would a person need in terms of monthly income to stay there?


Uuuh, how long is a piece if string . . . that;s a tough question to answer.  On a dollar for dollar basis Singapore isn't expensive when it comes to the necessities, rental and the like on condos area  different matter. 
Furnished monthly rental was quite steep, though I really couldn't give you a number.




> Short term hotel rates are one thing but can a person rent monthly and what would one exspect to pay for a decent place if you dont mind my asking.


When we first arrived roughly 15 years ago both our employers picked up the tab . . . we then bought and sold before we left . . . dumb move, as it turned out.

In those days our place in Bukit Timah was roughly 6k/month - nice and big, though.  Today you'd expect to pay double that. 

Don't let this deter you, however, there is no need to live in an expat or wealthy area - the beauty of the place is that it is safe and clean to stay anywhere and the more lively paces are cheaper

Sorry I can't be of more help .  .  .   You should definitely go!   :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

Singapore Property, Property for Sale/Rent, Singapore Real Estate | PropertyGuru has most of the answers with regards to rent.

I've lived in Singapore for almost 20 years and have never lived the "expat" lifestyle as I had a Singaporean wife and family, obtained PR status and then was on local terms and conditions.

My monthly salary 12 years ago was a third of Panama Hat's monthly rent and I had a wife and 3 kids to support. Mind you we never rented - being 'local' we could buy an HDB flat.

Now things have changed and I am no longer with her and I'm renting for the time being. In fact I will be moving into a 2 bedroom apartment next month - it's quite far out of town but pretty good value at $2.3k a month.

I'll be stuck here for the next 5 years or so. I'd love to move somewhere cheaper than Singapore, but I have Singapore-salary maintenance bills to pay the ex-wife... Oh well, there are much worse places to live

----------


## peterpan

My association with Singapore goes back a long way, when I first visited in my youth, one had to have short hair before they even let you in, not even touching the collar and over the years  visited many times and lived there for a while, I had a duplex in Goldhill, I can't remember how much, but it was affordable on a local salary. 
It was during the Nick Lesson period, "the man who brought down Barings bank". 

So I have mixed feelings on the lion city, from a politically  restrictive environment to a place where one can buy any thing, at a price,  (drugs excepted) I always was aware of the airport warnings and I did not want to leave a corpse in Singapore.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Buying ganja in Geylang was my source. The little brown paper twists were stashed under a bucket and once one made contact with the Malay dealer and he was happy with you, his accomplice would retrieve a twist from under and pass it over. Five bucks then and sufficient for four reasonable spliffs. Eight SGP bucks to the £ in those happy days.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Long time ago I was thinking about relocating to Singapore from Japan but then I met my Thai wife.

We've been to Singapore many times - first time immigration picked her up to a closed room and denied entry to that room to me and then I saw her crying and stepped up and went to the the room - it was about the time security guys come in. They didn't though because she was my wife and I carry good passport (she had Thai passport). But if you go with Thai lady you should be prepared for this. 

Next time, no problems at all, they have it all in database. Singapore is very advanced, and about the richest country per capita in the world now. And immigration officials are bastards in every country.

----------


## panama hat

> I carry good passport


You carry good passport?  better than passport you carry before wall came down. Yes?



> And immigration officials are bastards in every country.


So, they're bastards when they do their job and ensure that only the people that should enter their country actually do . . . and bastards when they let people in they shouldn't. 

Nice one . . . as usual. 

But iz ok, I too carry good passport

----------


## Boon Mee

> Buying ganja in Geylang was my source. The little brown paper twists were stashed under a bucket and once one made contact with the Malay dealer and he was happy with you, his accomplice would retrieve a twist from under and pass it over. Five bucks then and sufficient for four reasonable spliffs. Eight SGP bucks to the £ in those happy days.


Heh...got one better than that for you, gent.

Used to pay the pool boy at the Nana Hotel a nickle per stick. I exaggerate not.  

This was Khon Krippler too which would knok your soks off!  :Very Happy: 

...big buds too  :bananaman:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Got a cracker, back in the 80s on Koh samui, used to get a bag  of buds most of been over a ounce for 50 baht lasted me over 4 weeks had to give away what was left, not one alcoholic drink passed my lips in 4 weeks.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by Exit Strategy  I carry good passportt





> You carry good passport?  better than passport you carry before wall came down. Yes?


I really don't get what you are on about. As this is English speaking forum, you should try to speak in that language to be understood. Are you referring to Berlin wall perhaps? Suggesting I am East German? Sorry to disappoint you, I was born in the free world. How about you? And what has this thread to do with Berlin wall? Or whatever wall you refer to.





> But iz ok, I too carry good passport


Some countries give status and passports too easily to uneducated no-good immigrants.

----------


## panama hat

> As this is English speaking forum


Yes, iz English speaking forum. Forum speaks good.  Yes?

----------


## Seekingasylum

I assume your Thai wife looks younger than you, Exit Strategy? Also were you actually married when you both sought entry and your wife was detained for further examination? If married, did she have her maiden name in the passport and were you not carrying your marriage certificate? 

The SGP immigration service profile all Thai women under 40 (ish) as potential hookers and travelling with a falang does not necessarily assist since many are just facilitators for the whore.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I assume your Thai wife looks younger than you, Exit Strategy? Also were you actually married when you both sought entry and your wife was detained for further examination? If married, did she have her maiden name in the passport and were you not carrying your marriage certificate?


Yes, she had her maiden name in her old passport and is quite a bit younger (and beautiful) and we were not carrying marriage certificate. 

That's the reason I understand she was being picked up, but I was totally unprepared for this (I go to Sing regularly, and have done so before this event took place and have some history there) so I was not aware of this potential problem and could have overreacted. But when you see your wife crying you go defend her or you are not a man (interrogation room had windows). They were accusing her of being a hooker in a very nasty language.





> The SGP immigration service profile all Thai women under 40 (ish) as potential hookers and travelling with a falang does not necessarily assist since many are just facilitators for the whore.


However (this is before I met my wife) in Geylang most street walkers were from mainland China, don't remember seeing many Thais there... if my memory serves right...

----------


## Exit Strategy

But as I said, we have been to Singapore many times since without any problems.

----------


## Dillinger

If they dress conservatively it helps

----------


## Exit Strategy

> If they dress conservatively it helps


She was wearing her usual tasteful hiso outfit, not in any way looking like a hooker. I also had clean pressed white shirt etc. 

So this is the part what surprised me.

----------


## panama hat

> Yes, she had her maiden name in her old passport


Iz gud passport or not gud passport



> quite a bit younger (and beautiful)


Nice to hear . . .



> hiso


Ah . . . of course . . . 





> And immigration officials are bastards in every country.


 . . . :



> your Thai wife looks younger than you, Exit Strategy? Also were you actually married when you both sought entry and your wife was detained for further examination? If married, did she have her maiden name in the passport and were you not carrying your marriage certificate? 
> 
> The SGP immigration service profile all Thai women under 40 (ish) as potential hookers





> And immigration officials are bastards in every country.


You bemoan immigration officials as being too lax and not doing their job, but when they actually do their job you call them bastards . . . 





> However (this is before I met my wife) in Geylang most street walkers were from mainland China, don't remember seeing many Thais there... if my memory serves right...


Memories, eh . . . 

Which area of Geylang were you 'walking around'?

We used to go to Geylang during my close to six years as an expat there - excellent durian, the best on the island.  No hookers there.
Then there are the premises of 'ill repute' with Thais working there - legally, I believe.
Mainland, Indon and Thai women were always written about in the papers, picked up for prostitution

----------


## panama hat

BTW, what happened to my thread about the wonderful Garden by the Bay???

----------

